# Kefir ???'s



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

OK ...posting for my wife here.

She got some kefir starter from Hoegger's (freeze dried)...... this little box supposed to make a total of 6 qts. in all. If we end up liking this stuff, where can we get the "real" grains that we can keep using over and over again.......and will it be about the same taste and texture of what we are about to make now.
I'm assuming that the stuff that we ordered is one time use stuff.

:help Whim

PS....talk to my better half here, as I'm gonna step aside when it comes to all this witches brew stuff.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

have heard does not taste the same and SORRY was supposed to send you some grains but never got it done and have now ruined mine and hoping for someone to send me some more. Your right it is one time use on the freeze dried.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks Sondra.....no worries about the grains....we thought we would see how this stuff goes before getting some real grains. I was hoping that it would taste close to the good stuff, but maybe it ain't. 
Will let you know how it turns out.

Whim


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Here's a list of folks with extra kefir grains- some are free, others ask to be reimbursed the cost of postage, and others make a profit. My original grains came from Bill Hull, TN. He was very helpful over the phone and his grains were large and healthy. http://www.rejoiceinlife.com/kefir/kefirlistUSA.phpscroll down to see the list...


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

Thank you!


----------

